# FOUND MY TEGU THAT WAS LOST FOR A MONTH!!!



## skylarlaham (May 16, 2010)

Hey guys, well I found him!


----------



## Utahraptor (May 16, 2010)

o man I can't believe it! congrats! how did you find him though? is he alright?


----------



## HorseCaak (May 16, 2010)

That is soo rad! How's he look? Bigger? Skinny? DO TELL! Full story!

-BLAIR


----------



## Adam87 (May 16, 2010)

wow congrats thats really awsome and yess please tell the whole story


----------



## skylarlaham (May 16, 2010)

Well as some of you may know, I lost my tegu around a month ago. I was taking him outside to his play pen in the sun, and as I was under our orange tree an orange fell from it. It fell around 1.5' from his head and he got spooked, he managed to jump out of my hands and scurry away to some unknown area. 
And every few weeks my mom n her boyfriend said they would see him while gardening and that he looked ok.
There are a BUNCH of fruit trees and rich soil filled with worms for him to eat so I figured thats why he might still be alive.
Then today my dog started acting funny and sniffing like crazy next to our pond and pond filter. Our pond filter is in a hole below ground.
He must have fallen in a week or so ago because when they last saw him, they said his was looking pretty fat. But when I saw him he looked super super skinny  
I was kinda scared to pick him up because he was EXTREMELY stressed and I didnt want him to bite me lol. So I got a 3" pvc pipe and put it to him. He leaped/crawled in and we put him in a 10 gallon acrylic tank. Then I walked over to my room and plopped him in his 210 gallon home 
He was nervous and burrowed. But like an hour later he came out and ate a HUGE amount of chicken lol! Then he went back to sleep.

Oh and he looks around the same size, BUT WAY SKINNIER!


----------



## txrepgirl (May 16, 2010)

Awww. I'm SO happy to hear that you found your Tegu and all turned out well  .


----------



## HorseCaak (May 16, 2010)

That's great! I'm so happy for you. Gotta love happy endings.


----------



## skylarlaham (May 16, 2010)

MEE TOOO! 
I just hope he calms down and hasnt gotten tooo wild :/


----------



## Mkulu (May 16, 2010)

Thats awesome! Glad for you.


----------



## Adam87 (May 17, 2010)

well at least you got him back im sure with some work he'll be all good again


----------



## fireimp141 (May 17, 2010)

Well man did you get lucky! In texas he woulda been done, nothing but clay and mosquitos haha.


----------



## skylarlaham (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys :cheers 
Yea im gonna let him be for a day more or two, then try to work with him :yik


----------



## txrepgirl (May 17, 2010)

Your welcome. Please keep us posted  .


----------



## Herplings (May 25, 2010)

Great post man. I am sorry to hear you lost him, but getting him back is just amazing.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Pikey (May 25, 2010)

you should give him a week before you start trying to "tame" him again


----------



## goodtimes (May 25, 2010)

RIGHT ON, RIGHT ON!!!! :app CONGRATS fellow tegu parent! I was wondering what came of this. I am sure he will chill out after a bit. I was just gone for three weeks, my lady was taking care of the animals for me while I was gone. Any how long story short. My Kenyan was not in her cage, I found her under the refrigerator. 20 minutes of my lost pet was bad, I can imagine the joy of finding him after a month. RIGHT ON!


----------



## skylarlaham (May 27, 2010)

Well hes doing pretty good!! Ive been working with him, and can handle him fine now (WITH A GLOVE) lol, and will soon try without the glove


----------



## txrepgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that she is doing good. I just saw your signature and yes, if you don't see the two hemipeneses and don'f feel the beeds ( one on each side under neath the vent ) than you have a female  .


----------



## skylarlaham (May 30, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> I'm glad to hear that she is doing good. I just saw your signature and yes, if you don't see the two hemipeneses and don'f feel the beeds ( one on each side under neath the vent ) than you have a female  .


Hahaha alright, thanks man. Now all I need to do is get a big beautiful male for her. Too bad I cant find one


----------



## anthonybravo (May 31, 2010)

Congrats on the search! lol
Question on the chicken...how is it cooked? or raw?


----------



## skylarlaham (May 31, 2010)

anthonybravo said:


> Congrats on the search! lol
> Question on the chicken...how is it cooked? or raw?


I only feed my giiiiirl? raw food. I like to blend up lean chicken breast, turkey, chicken heart and liver and gizzard, ground beef, and tilapia. Then mix some vitamins in there, and some fruits and veggies on the side.


----------

